#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Quanto cobrar?

## rpgomess

qto cobrar para configuração de um servidor:
-Instalação da Distro(debian)
-Instalação Servidor de email com Interface de Configuração Web
(PostFix+Mysql+clamav+spamassassin+apache+php)
Instalação Firewall(iptables)
Intalação Servidor Proxy(SQUID)

Grato.

----------


## Jeff

para tudo isso, eu cobraria uns 4000

----------


## rato16br

Concordo com Jef, nao cobraria menos de R$ 4.000,00, por essa quantidade de servicos

----------


## oyama

Pessoal, quanto tempo vcs levariam para montar um servidor deste? entre montagem, compilar programa, configurar, teste, implatação e teste. no maximo ai leva-se uns 7 dias certo? mais digamos 15 dias de acompanhamento e esclarecimento de duvida que normalmente se resolver por telefone ou email. fora que vc pode pegar um contrato para manutencao mensal deste servidor, R$2.500,00 não estaria bem pago?

Eu cobro normalmente R$1.500,00 para configurar um servidor completo incluindo servidor de email com admin das conta pela web e suporte a multiplos dominios, dns, cache dns, cache web, firewall, webmail, servidor web. levo no maximo 2 dias para deixar todos estes serviços ativos e 3 dias para implantar isto no cliente, fora que ofereço suporte mensal para cuidar do servidor, e cobro em media R$150 a R$450,00 isso dependendo das aplicaçoes que roda no mesmo. Quanto a distribuicao utiliso sempre o conectiva ou slackware dependendo do consultor que implemente a solução, agora se for no debian ou outra distribuição que não trabalhamos ai sim R$4.000,00 e ta barato.

----------


## ruyneto

Tb acho que no mínimo uns 4.000 não importa a distro.

falows

----------


## vfsmount

quando eu li tudo isso achei que era piada, mas nao é nao.
Gente, aqui na minha cidade (PR), tem gente que monta servidor de email,arquivos e muito mais por 600,00, vcs acreditam?

aviao, q q a gente vai fazer hem!!!!!

----------


## Jeff

fala vfsmount,

Entao, eu sou de santa catarina, mas moro em sampa, na boa...a realidade no Sul em geral é totalmente outra....
aqui em sao paulo, esse valor ainda de 4000, está meio que na media...pelo servicos que ele quer.....é bastante coisa....
esse é o problema, moramos num país que varia preço demais, e isso faz perdermos clientes..por isso uma pesquisa de preço sempre tem que ser feito...
mas 600 é muito pouco.......

abracos

Jeff

----------


## ruyneto

Eu acho o seguinte, eu sei que posso fazer algo de qualidade e cobrar por isso, e já vi muitas vezes o cara pegar fazer com esse cara de 600 ficar uma merda depois chamar um cara que cobra caro então faz bem, então se voce sabe fazer e faz uma coisa de qualidade cobre o preço justo

falows

----------


## nickstones

Olá,

um trabalho como este exige bastante conhecimento, é muita coisa, no mínimo 4.500 reais.

----------


## duker

> Eu acho o seguinte, eu sei que posso fazer algo de qualidade e cobrar por isso, e já vi muitas vezes o cara pegar fazer com esse cara de 600 ficar uma merda depois chamar um cara que cobra caro então faz bem, então se voce sabe fazer e faz uma coisa de qualidade cobre o preço justo
> 
> falows


É isso mesmo tem é que* valorizar seu serviço* se o outro cobra menos dúvido q seja tão bom qto o serviço feito por alguém q entenda sabe muito bem o quanto gastou para adquirir esses conhecimento e o quão díficil é fazê-lo

----------


## budairc

Vocês nao devem pensar que 4.000,00 é bastante para um trabalho inicial.
Lembrando que uma instalação não garantida pode acarretar em um prejuízo enorme para o seu cliente, sem falar que ele provavelmente vai te colocar contra a parede numa hora dessas. Então, deve-se levar em conta uma possível manutenção caso seu produto não atenda à garantia.
E o seu risco tmb está em jogo.


Valeu
Budah

----------


## lucianogf

bom...

comecei a trabalhar com linux este ano, e ainda estou adquirindo experiência e me aperfeiçoando mais...

sei que não foi fácil eu fazer os cursos de linux, muito menos barato...

concordo em cobrar tal valor de 4.000,00, mas se fosse meu caso não poderia cobrar tal valor, pra dizer a verdade acredito q não pegaria tal serviço pra fazer, sei das minhas limitações...

e no começo infelizmente temos q cobrar um pouco mais barato pra poder ter uma clientela... pelo menos penso assim...

e vamu ve no q dá..

valew

----------


## tecman

///
e no começo infelizmente temos q cobrar um pouco mais barato pra poder ter uma clientela... pelo menos penso assim...
///

Até concordo com você lucianogf, eu fazia isso também, mas depois de passar muita raiva com meus clientes, passei à abandonar essa idéia... :toim: 

Pense assim, se inicialmente você faz por um valor mais barato para conquistar esse cliente, ocorre o contrário, o cliente conquista você e se você tiver que fazer outro serviço para esse cliente, ele vai querer um preço mais abaixo novamente.

Suponha que você monte um servidor como o citado aqui por uns R$ 1.000,00 ... Pronto, você conquistou o cliente!!! Só que daqui à 1 ano esse cliente amplia a empresa e resolve montar outro servidor igual ao primeiro para uma noa unidade da empresa. Seu cliente não vai aceitar pagar R$ 2.000,00 ou mais se anteriormente ele pagou R$ 1.000,00 por um servidor idêntico! :? 

Com isso você estará sempre baixando o valor para tentar conquistar o cliente ... :cry: 

Depois de apanhar muito eu resolvi fazer o preço justo e pronto, se o cliente achar caro deixo ele procurar outro profissional. E ele sempre me procura novamente... :clap: 

Abraço!

----------


## adelmar

Concordo plenamente com esse valor, só Deus sabe, como é difícil a gente aprender, eu que estou começando to sofrendo pra caramba, o desgate, as dúvidas, além de quê pra ser bom e ter confiança, vc realmente tem que ser um bom profissional e estudar muito, eu implementei um servidor samba aqui no meu trabalho de graça, mas quanto estiver fera, como vcs, vou cobrar um preço justo. Espero que a turma do linux ai continuem ajudando a gente que tá começando.

----------


## buribai

###### EU SEI QUE FICOU GRANDE ########

#### MAS É IMPORTANTE ... POR FAVOR LEIAM !!!! ########


É isso ai, 

Todo profissional que mexe com informatica ... precisa entender que conhecimento é tudo !!! E que a busca desse conhecimento tem um custo elevado ... Eu mesmo passei 5 anos numa faculdade ... pagando + ou - 600,00 mensais. Fora o tanto de curso que fiz por fora ... etc ... 
E tudo isso ai, pra ter curriculo, para ter o canudo, etc ... 
Pq o conhecimento que tenho hoje foi ralando muito pra conseguir, foi no trabalho, foi pesquisando na net ... foi visitando forum's, foi virando noites e mais noites ... etc ... E tem um detalhe ainda ... nós não podemos parar de estudar naum ... nunca !!! Cada dia nós temos que se adequar a uma nova tecnologia ... É até estressante ... mais tudo bem ...

QUERIA QUE TODO MUNDO PENSASSE IGUAL !!!!! PQ só assim vai valer a pena mexer com informatica. Digo isso porque se continuar assim ... o profissional de informatica daqui alguns anos ... vai passar fome !!!! 
Não vamos ter direito ao lazer mais não ... Na verdade ... não vamos viver ... e sim sobreviver ... trabalhar só pra comer .. ahhhhh essa é foda !!!!

É uma puta sacanagem tudo isso citado acima !!!!!

Em toda profissão ... o conhecimento é explorado ... pq na nossa tem que ser diferente ... 

Por exemplo ... um cara que faz um curso de farmacia de tres anos ... ele não ganha menos que 2.000,00 e isso trabalhando 6 horas por dia ... 
Dá pra ele pegar duas farmacias ai tranquilamente ... conheço gente que pega até mais ... o salario de um cara desse soma de 4000,00 à 6000,00.
E o que eles fazem ... são pagos para assinar um livro ... ou seja .. fazer quase nada ... Não estou desmerençendo a profissão de farmaceutico naum ... longe disso !!! É só uma comparação ...

*Isso pq eles tem um conselho forte !!! Falta isso na informatica !!!! * 

Um medico só pra fazer uma consulta e muitas vezes falar pra vc, o que é obvio ... cobra R$ 100,00 ... depois vem isso mais aquilo, etc ... e é mais não sei quanto $$$$$ para resolver o problema ..

Um Mecanico ... explora a sua necessidade ... ele pede um valor e vc paga ... pq vc naum pode ficar sem seu carro ... 

Acontece isso tambem com Advogado ... Propagandista ... e milhoes de outras profissões ... é o normal ...

A gasolina absurda que vc paga tbem ... é um abuso um litro de combustivel custar quase o dobro de dois litros de coca-coca !!!! 
Mas e ai ... precisamos e pagamos por isso !!!!! Me diga um que não paga ?????

*Hoje ninguem vive sem a informatica !!!! ENTENDAM ISSO !!!!!*

Dêem o preço de vc's sem medo ... um preço justo ... um preço que justifique todo o investimento que vc fez ... que justifique todas as noites que vc passou em claro ... e todas as que ainda vão passar ... que justifique tambem todos os seus futuros investimentos em aprendizado a novas tecnologias ... etc ...

Vamos tambem fazer um guerra ferrenha à aqueles que jogam isso fora ... que são aqueles que cobram pouco !!! 

Vamos orientar ... falar ... gritar ... e até discriminar essas pessoas ... pq se tem um cara que faz por 600,00 ... qual empresario que paga 4000,00 ???? 

Eles não entendem que com o de 600,00 eles vão ter dor de cabeça , etc ... a grande maioria dos empresarios não tem essa visão ... E outra as vezes o de 600,00 faz até bem feito ... o que é pior né ... PELO AMOR DE DEUS ... um kra desse é prostituto da informatica ... se vende por um valor muito baixo ...

Entaum vamos dar um fim a serviços BARATOS !!!

E vamos nos unir cada vez mais ... para tabelarmos os nossos preços ...

MODERADORES !!! Esses dias me perguntaram o faltava no UNDERLINUX ... a resposta está ai ... montem um tabela de preços ...
e divulguem no PORTAL !!!! 

Ficaremos todos agradecidos ...


Abraços a todos ...

----------


## tecman

Parabéns buribai pelo texto acima!!!

Concordo plenamente com você...

Falta uma forma "real" de regulamentar a profissão!!!

Podemos até pensar no assunto!!!

[]´s

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## criscorr

um carinha q trabalha comigo fez isso numa tarde e na faixa, pra um conhecido. R$ 0,00

----------


## KALAMAT

Se fosse eu, faria o padrão.

Primeiro, deixaria escrito em contrato (pode ser de gaveta mesmo) TODOS os serviços que seriam executados nesse cliente (Sistemas, versões dos programas, e funcionalidades que seriam implantadas)

Após isso, pra não tomar ferro, cobraria 25% pra iniciar o serviço, pegaria a maquina e levaria pra casa, Instalaria o SO, recompilaria o Kernel e depois iria instalando cada pacote que ele pediu e recompilando para ficar mais otimizado com o novo Kernel.

Uma coisa que aprendi nesses poucos anos de vida de informática, é que o cliente não gosta de pagar pouco, pois ele acha que o serviço vai ser mal prestado, oque ele realmente gosta e de saber qual será o serviço prestado, tudo por escrito, pra não haver o "disse não disse".

Pra esse tipo de serviço, só para vocês terem ideia, já cobrei R$1.500,00 de um provedor de uma amigo que estava sem grana e queria começar, quanto já cobrei R$20.000,00 de um provedor bem montado, porem o "técnico" em linux que foi lá anteriormente, tinha cobrado R$600 pra ele e deixou ele na mão.

Muito mais doque o valor à cobrar, temos que ver nossa posição no mercado, não apenas como mão de obra pra executar tarefas, mais sim como pessoas que orientam (e muito bem) nossos clientes.

Abraços a todos, espero ter ajudado.

----------


## RafaelMonteiro

concordo com o dito acima... e eu mesmo já estive em situação parecida... cobrei 15mil pra configurar um ISP o cara não aceitou... teve seu servidor configurado por R$600 só que o cara deve ter deixado alguma brecha... o ISP foi sabotado. por fim o mesmo empresario me chamou e admitiu que o barato sai caro, pois o tempo que ficou parado perdeu uns 40% dos clientes pro concorrente.

----------


## x-fabio-x

Eu presto serviços tambem, ainda tenho minhas limitações, mas o que eu me meto a fazer para meus clientes eu tenho certeza que sei o que estou fazendo, pois o que eu tenho limitações nao faço! Caso eu faça eu deixo claro para o cliente minha limitação e cobro apenas o preço de custo, e isso apenas 1 vez, é como um serviço versão Beta!! Porem nao pego serviços para ter pouco lucro, pois se não nao compensa, pois só Deus e nós rs sabemos a dor de cabeça a responsabilidade que da um serviço desses, pois apesar de tudo estar perfeito o usuario sempre estraga...

Eu acho uma exelente idéia esta tabela de preços! para se ter uma média de preços a serem cobrados!

e assim conseguiremos nos separar desta classe prostituída da informática que acham que estam ganhando, mas na verdade só tem a perder...



Entao vamos iniciar um movimento em pró da Tabela de Preços de serviços !!!!!!!!!!

é isso ae!!
precisamos!!!

Abraço,

Fabio Jung

Adm. de Redes

----------


## Bios

#MOVED DEBATES

 :Big Grin:

----------


## mrsoliveira

Pessoal,

aproveitando o assunto

Instalei numa máquina:
- Instalação CL10
- Config. Samba Dominio
- Backup em Fita Dat


Quanto deveria cobrar??? (Regiao de Porto Alegre)

E agora existe mais uma necessidade de configurar:
- Servidor de e-mail com postfix/mysql/courier/auth
- Firewall
- Proxy

Quanto deveria combrar por esta segunda parte???-

----------


## nod3vic3

Eu cobraria em torno de R$ 2.000,00 pelo primeiro serviço, agregando bastante valor a configuração do Samba (claro depende do que o Samba está oferecendo).

E mais uns R$ 2.500,00 a R$ 3.500,00 pelo segundo. Depende o Postfix vai ter suporte a domínios virtuais?

----------


## gatoseco

Sou aqui de santa catarina na minha cidade por exemplo se for cobrar 4000 mil o cara fecha a empresa !!! hehehe

Eu no momento nem trabalho com informatica, mas por um servidor de email completo eu cobraria uns 1500 reais, afinal se usar slackware levo umas 6 horas direto pra fazer, e se for debian esse tempo cai pela metade pois nao precisarei compilar tudo na mao !!!

Mas o esquema das regioes conta muito no quanto cobrar !!!


Abraçao

----------


## buribai

Gato seco, 

a situação que vc colocou é similar a seguinte ...

ou ele fecha a empresa ou é vc que terá que fechar ... muito pouco o que vc cobraria ...

entaum na boa ...


ele que feche !!!!


Abraços

----------


## gatoseco

Mas vcs acham 1500 barato por um server de email ???


É como disse aqui pros lado de santa e esse o preço 1500 a 2000 !!!


Abraço a todos

----------


## nod3vic3

> Mas vcs acham 1500 barato por um server de email ???
> 
> É como disse aqui pros lado de santa e esse o preço 1500 a 2000 !!!
> 
> Abraço a todos


Bom se for só o servidor de e-mail, não é barato. Mas tudo depende do que esse servidor vai oferecer. Vai ter domínios virtuais, relay autenticado, antivírus, antispam.

Tem que levar em conta tudo isso. Eu morro em Santa Catarina, ainda não faço configurações desse tipo de servidores para outras empresas, mas se fosse fazer não faria barato não.

Depois qualquer e-mail que o servidor não entregou corretamente ou até mesmo algum erro no "Outlook" do cara ele já vai ligar atrás de você pra reclamar e vai querer a solução. E eu sinceramente não tenho cabeça pra ficar aturando um cara que não valoriza o seu serviço e tá toda hora enchendo o saco.

----------


## buribai

Isso é verdade !!!!

Sempre que vc faz algum serviço, o cliente te liga várias vezes depois. Seja pelo que for, ele sempre acha que é complemento do serviço que vc executou ... 

Dai vc tem que fazer pra ele, ou queima seu filme ... 

É por isso que vc tem que cobrar um preço bom ... já prevendo isso.

----------


## x-fabio-x

FIQUEI CHOCADO QUANDO O CARALA LA EM CIMA FALO QUE TINHA CARA QUE COBRA R$600,00 QUE ABSURDO... ESSE VALOR NAO PAGA MINHA GASOLINA PARA IR AO CLIENTE + MINHAS HORAS TECNICAS 
MEU CONHECIMENTO ETC.. ETC, POR ESTE VALOR NAO COMPENSARIA EU TER ESTUDADO O QUE EU ESTUDEI E ME DEDICADO DO JEITPO QUE ME DEDIQUEI, ASSIM QUALQUER PEDREIDO ANALFABETO QUE CONSTRUA QUALQUER MURINHO GANHA MAIS QUE AGENTE QUE SOMOS PESSOAS ESCLARECIDAS E ESTUDADAS.... ALGUEM DISCORDA??

Fábio Jung 
Adm. Redes

----------


## gatoseco

Vale ressaltar a importancia de nossos pedreiros que nao tem uma vida nada facil pra ganhar o seu dinheiro suado !!!

Eles trabalham uma semana no sol e na chuva por 600 reais, e nos gastamos uma hora na frente do computador muitas vezes em salas com ar condicionado e tudo !!!


Valeu !!!

----------


## x-fabio-x

Desculpem , concordo plenamente com o gatoseco, vele ressaltar isso sim!!!

----------


## x-fabio-x

porem nao concordo com o Valor de 600,00 !!!

 :Smile:

----------


## buribai

Gato Seco ... vou te contar uma historia ...

Numa grande industria, funcionava uma grande maquina, estilo aqueles velhos mainframes. Um certo dia essa tal maquina parou, precisou de conserto. Os funcionarios da empresa(operadores da maquina), tentaram por horas fazer ela voltar funcionar, e nada !!! O gerente da industria já estava ficando louco por causa do prejuizo. Então eles chamaram um verdadeiro tecnico, ou seja, uma pessoa graduada. Ele chegou, olhou de cá, olhou de lá, estudou o problema, então pegou uma chave de fenda e apertou um parafuso. Pronto !!! A maquina voltou a funcionar !!! Que beleza ... todos ficaram contentes ...

O tecnico então virou pro gerente e falou que o serviço tinha ficado em 
R$ 1000,00. O gerente quase surtou !!! Como assim R$ 1000,00 para vc apertar um parafuso ???? respondeu indignado.

O tecnico apenas falou :

Não !!! Pra apertar o parafuso foi R$ 1,00 e os R$ 999,00 é porque eu sei qual parafuso apertar.

*Moral da historia : Não é o tempo que vc gasta pra fazer o serviço, mais sim o conhecimento necessario para execução do tal.*

Ficarei muito feliz se eu consengui te converser e espero realmente que vc tenha entendido. E também não quero que me entenda mal, de forma alguma, pois aqui somos uma comunidade bastante unida. Mas tudo que já foi discutido nesse tópico e em outros similares é justamente pra conscientizar pessoas como vc, que mesmo sem querer desanimam várias pessoas da informatica e jogam a nossa profissão no lixo.


Abraços !!!!

----------


## nyberg

Pessoal o que realmente nos falta e um conselho onde possamos nos apoiar, impor valores e taxas, por exemplo. Para podermos cobrar-mos um salrio mais justo, poder-mos cobrar o preço justo pelos nossos serviços.

----------


## gatoseco

Pois e 600 reais por um server de email tambem concordo que e muito pouco tanto e que coloquei que eu cobraria de 1500 a 2000 pra fazer !!!


E quanto a conhecimento e claro que quem pagou caro por cursos e especializaçoes deve cobrar um preço justo, so que a realidade da minha cidade e do meu estado e outra em relaçao ao de vcs aqui e bem diferente,


Valeu !!!

----------


## buribai

Não é não gatoseco ...

a realidade é exatamente a mesma ...


tanto aqui como ai ... é a mesma coisa ... pq qdo os empresarios verem que os preços de todo mundo é + ou - igual ... ele vai ter que fazer com alguem ... ai ganha quem tiver + competencia, etc ...

é por isso que temos que unir ... e valorizarmos nossos serviços !!!



Abraços

----------


## gatoseco

ok

----------


## black_burn

E ae pessoa, estou numa situação parecida

Me pareceu um servidor Dell pra configurar ae.. a primcipio com os seguintes serviços:

- Servidor de E-mail
- Rodar um banco de dados para um Software
- Backup Diario das estações
- Firewall

se for mesmo "só" isto sem nem tirar nem por eu estava pensando em cobrar uns 3mil, oq vc acham?

mas eu acho q provavelmente vai ter mais coisas...

acham um preço justo?

[]'s

----------


## Jeff

Justíssimo..

E concordo com a História da Fábrica do buribai.
sábias palavras.

jeff

----------


## manser

Grande essa idéia de tabela de preços, assino em baixo...


Valeu...

----------


## smvda

> Grande essa idéia de tabela de preços, assino em baixo...
> 
> 
> Valeu...


Isso vem sendo discutido a muito tempo .. uma tabela de valores ... mas quanto ??? como se calcula isso ... por hora ??? mas ai vai o valor da hora 


gosto da ideia de tabela de valor mas isso tenque ser bem definido ...
senão causa confusão .

----------


## smvda

> Pois e 600 reais por um server de email tambem concordo que e muito pouco tanto e que coloquei que eu cobraria de 1500 a 2000 pra fazer !!!
> 
> 
> E quanto a conhecimento e claro que quem pagou caro por cursos e especializaçoes deve cobrar um preço justo, so que a realidade da minha cidade e do meu estado e outra em relaçao ao de vcs aqui e bem diferente,
> 
> 
> Valeu !!!


Concordo com vc em valores eu cobro isso por aqui .... Videira ... hehehe bem pertinho !

----------


## ruyneto

> Postado originalmente por manser
> 
> Grande essa idéia de tabela de preços, assino em baixo...
> 
> 
> Valeu...
> 
> 
> Isso vem sendo discutido a muito tempo .. uma tabela de valores ... mas quanto ??? como se calcula isso ... por hora ??? mas ai vai o valor da hora 
> ...


Cara eu acho que o preço depende da certificações que o cara tem tb, pois valoriza o serviço, mas acho que o certo é fazer um calculo de mais ou menos quantas horas vai levar, a dificuldade do serviço, e a possivel necessidade de suporte apos (se não constar um tempo máximo no contrato) ae voce faz um calculo, mas acho que sempre o mínimo de valor de serviços simples é 500 ou 600 reais, pois é mto dificil levar menos de 10 horas pra deixar um serviço rodando direito, mas de acordo com a dificuldade e o tempo estimado o valor vai aumentando. Costumo fazer mais ou menos esse calculo pra ter o preço.

falows

----------


## wrochal

Caro,

Normalmente cobro por hora (R$ 100,00) e mais deslocamento, para montar este servidor gastaria em torno de 8 á 10 horas. Relativo da estrutura que o cliente quiser.

Sem mais,

----------


## buribai

Bom galera, 

cobrar por hora, tem uma questão complicada. Cada um gasta um tanto de horas, e isso depende de varias coisas.

Por exemplo, tenho um amigo que saca d+ de shell script. Então ele fez um baita de um script, que na verdade é um "software" onde vc escolhe qual distro, escolhe o que quer instalar (squid, DNS, postfix, etc) e o script vai te perguntando algumas coisas necessarias e no final tá tudo funcionando. O kra é fera !!!! Pra ele deixar o squid funcionando, por exemplo, o kra não gasta 20 minutos.

Vc's me entendem !!!! O kra é bom, e se for cobrar por hora, ele tá fudido.

Por isso e outras coisas, acho que o certo é cobrar pelo serviço.


Abraços.

----------


## ruyneto

> Bom galera, 
> 
> cobrar por hora, tem uma questão complicada. Cada um gasta um tanto de horas, e isso depende de varias coisas.
> 
> Por exemplo, tenho um amigo que saca d+ de shell script. Então ele fez um baita de um script, que na verdade é um "software" onde vc escolhe qual distro, escolhe o que quer instalar (squid, DNS, postfix, etc) e o script vai te perguntando algumas coisas necessarias e no final tá tudo funcionando. O kra é fera !!!! Pra ele deixar o squid funcionando, por exemplo, o kra não gasta 20 minutos.
> 
> Vc's me entendem !!!! O kra é bom, e se for cobrar por hora, ele tá fudido.
> 
> Por isso e outras coisas, acho que o certo é cobrar pelo serviço.
> ...


Mas ele não deixa de cobrar por hora, mas a hora dele foi fazendo esse script, e nunca ninguem disse pra cobrar por hora, e sim pro cara fazer uma dedução de quantas horas vai gastar e fazer um preço.

falows

----------


## buribai

Pois é irmão ...

faz uma dedução e fala um preço ... ok !!!! 

Cai no que eu disse !!!!

Fulano vai a dedução de 6 horas para fazer o serviço, siclano faz uma dedução de 2 horas pra fazer o mesmo serviço. É isso que estou falando ...

Por isso acho que tem que ser por serviço ... pq senão quem tá mais acostumado a mexer com o negocio, quem é mais fera, quem é mais rapido ... acaba levando ré.


Pelo que vc escreveu .. vc não entendeu bem o que eu postei não ...
Aqui nos estamos discutindo uma tabela de preços de serviços para combatermos certas pessoas que fazem serviços praticamente de graça e acaba prejudicando outros profissionais que são obrigados a baixar o preço ... 

Abraços

----------


## smvda

mas o lance é padronizar o numero de horas só isso ... e pronto senão vamos ficar a eternidade aqui discutindo ..............

----------


## buribai

Tempo, tempo , tempo ...

horas , horas .. horas..

Minha opinião, é a mesma que foi exposta desde o começo deste topico:

Não é o tempo gasto que deve ser levado em consideração não !!!!

Leiam :




> Gato Seco ... vou te contar uma historia ... 
> 
> Numa grande industria, funcionava uma grande maquina, estilo aqueles velhos mainframes. Um certo dia essa tal maquina parou, precisou de conserto. Os funcionarios da empresa(operadores da maquina), tentaram por horas fazer ela voltar funcionar, e nada !!! O gerente da industria já estava ficando louco por causa do prejuizo. Então eles chamaram um verdadeiro tecnico, ou seja, uma pessoa graduada. Ele chegou, olhou de cá, olhou de lá, estudou o problema, então pegou uma chave de fenda e apertou um parafuso. Pronto !!! A maquina voltou a funcionar !!! Que beleza ... todos ficaram contentes ... 
> 
> O tecnico então virou pro gerente e falou que o serviço tinha ficado em 
> R$ 1000,00. O gerente quase surtou !!! Como assim R$ 1000,00 para vc apertar um parafuso ???? respondeu indignado. 
> 
> O tecnico apenas falou : 
> 
> ...


Mas uma vez defendo que deve ser por serviço :


exemplo :

squid = R$ XXXX,XX
DNS = R$ XXXX,XX
apache = R$ XXXX,XX
apache com SSL = R$ XXXX,XX

Alguma coisa parecida com isso ... 


Abraços

----------


## smvda

> Tempo, tempo , tempo ...
> 
> horas , horas .. horas..
> 
> Minha opinião, é a mesma que foi exposta desde o começo deste topico:
> 
> Não é o tempo gasto que deve ser levado em consideração não !!!!
> 
> Leiam :
> ...



Agora entendo o que vc quer falar hehehehe desculpe mas não tinha entendido sua linha de raciocinio ........


e me dou por vencido hehehe concordo com vc por serviço seria mais facil e justo .... não importanto o tempo ;;;;

----------


## ruyneto

O problema de fazer por serviço é o seguinte ta supor que squid é XXXX, mas se o cara pedir squid, com LDAP e mais não sei o que, o tempo de serviço é mto maior do que fazer um squid e ldap sozinho, então por isso que sou a favor de fazer por horas e fazer um tpo numero de horas básicos pra cada coisa pro cara ter uma ideia, e depois disso ele adapta pra quando for fazer algo mais complexo, sem contar que quando voce passar o preço pra pessoa não irá dizer que é pq trabalhou tantas horas, voce passa um preço fechado já.

falows

----------


## PotHix

Pessoal,

Eu acho que um está falando 6 e o outro está falando meia duzia...

Pois no final das contas ficará um preço fechado para cada serviço não é?

O que será discutido será o valor da hora e a quantidade de horas para executar o serviço...

Pelo menos foi isso que eu entendi,se eu estiver errado me corrijam.

Há braços

----------


## ruyneto

> Pessoal,
> 
> Eu acho que um está falando 6 e o outro está falando meia duzia...
> 
> Pois no final das contas ficará um preço fechado para cada serviço não é?
> 
> O que será discutido será o valor da hora e a quantidade de horas para executar o serviço...
> 
> Pelo menos foi isso que eu entendi,se eu estiver errado me corrijam.
> ...


Cara é isso sim, no final voce da o preço fechado, mas sendo por hora, tem como voce ter mais flexibilidade de fazer o valor, alem de saber mais ou menos quanto vai trabalhar, pois o grande problema é quando começa a integrar as coisas sobe o numero de horas mais do que com as coisas separadas e se o preço que fosse estabelecido não levasse o numero de horas a lista ia ficar imensa, pois ia precisar citar todos os casos, mas ae quando o cara for fazer a integração ele sabe mais ou menos quantas horas leva cada serviço e a gente pode tambem estabelecer um numero de horas médio por integração, ae já ajuda o cara.

falows

----------


## buribai

Olá RuyNeto, blz ???

Ainda não concordo em ser por numero de horas ... os motivos já postei anteriormente ...

Já tinha pensado nesse problema que vc levantou ... e realmente é complicado ...

mas tendo uma tabela bem elaborada ... nos resolvemos isso ...

por isso que coloquei ...

apache = XXXXX

apache com ssl = xxxxxx

squid = XXXX

Squid + ldap + XXX = xxxxx

-------------

Por isso, temos que ter uma tabela completa de todas as combinações possiveis ...

Ai dá tudo certo !!!!


Abraços

----------


## ruyneto

> Olá RuyNeto, blz ???
> 
> Ainda não concordo em ser por numero de horas ... os motivos já postei anteriormente ...
> 
> Já tinha pensado nesse problema que vc levantou ... e realmente é complicado ...
> 
> mas tendo uma tabela bem elaborada ... nos resolvemos isso ...
> 
> por isso que coloquei ...
> ...


Cara o problema disso é que é mta integração, é mta coisa o que fazer, mas no final fica igual o seu, por exemplo pq pra quem contrata voce passa o preço final, e quem faz sabe o numero de horas, e o numero de hroas serviria de base, por exemplo se seu amigo faz em 20 minutos ele cobra o valor que a gent epos, mesmo so trabalhando 20 minutos pois ele teve o trabalho antes de elaborar o script, e passa pro empregador os o valor final.

falows

----------


## buribai

é, na verdade é a mesma coisa ...

----------


## buribai

concordo contigo que seria muito trabalho ... 

Mas trabalho necessario e que valeria a pena ...

existe, por exemplo, a tabela da AMB (Associação Medica Brasileira)

e nela consta todos os procedimentos medicos existentes ... com preços para cada procedimento, entre várias outras informações.

E o legal que nela tbem tem toda essa combinação que citei ...

Eles (os medicos) se organizaram e são valorizados ... 

acho que o fato de que dá muito trabalho para fazer é o de menos ...

Eu quero é ser valorizado no que faço !!!


Abraços

----------


## ruyneto

> concordo contigo que seria muito trabalho ... 
> 
> Mas trabalho necessario e que valeria a pena ...
> 
> existe, por exemplo, a tabela da AMB (Associação Medica Brasileira)
> 
> e nela consta todos os procedimentos medicos existentes ... com preços tabelas , etc ...
> 
> Eles (os medicos) se organizaram e são valorizados ... 
> ...


Tb quero valorizar o que eu faço, mas acho que uma tabela flexivel é melhor, tpo assim squid X horas, preço XXXX, ae se o cara faz em menos horas ele sabe o preço, se alguem faz em mais sabe que tem como melhorar pra fazer em menos, alem do que muitas empresas pedem o número de horas que vão ser gastas, ae a pessoa já sabe.

falows

----------


## buribai

Isso garoto ... 

concordo plenamente ...

:good: 

Qto + informação na tabela melhor ...

----------


## PotHix

Como eu havia dito antes, um está falando 6 e o outro meia duzia... :Big Grin: 

Mas enfim...Vamos fazer a tabala com base nas horas gastas para executar o serviço e vamos deixar um valor final "fechado" então.

:clap: 

Há braços

----------

